# My girls



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Bella in her favourite place, on the shelf in the bathroom.










When she was younger.










another one of Bella


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Bella is a cutie!


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a Bella too! Named her after the Twilight character hehe!


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Your's is cute!


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

So precious! <3


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Stunning! The first pic is my favourite.


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is baby Wilma and that's my big girl Bo's bum!


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Stahlfeder said:


> Stunning! The first pic is my favourite.


Thank you! ;D


----------



## pieandblue16 (May 2, 2011)

shes so cute, love how they lounge out


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is little Luna


Luna by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr

Here is my big girl Bo


Bo by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr


----------

